# Name all the major cities in your time zone form pole to pole..



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

with a decent sized population and skyline
in the Eastern TZ (Philadelphia) here goes.

Detroit
Cleveland
Columbus
Cincinatti
Louisville
Indianapolis
Quebec City (not big but fairly famous)
Montreal
Ottawa
Toronto
Hamilton
London
Buffalo
Rochester
Syracuse
Portland
Boston
Fall River
New Bedford
Worcester
Springfield
Albany
Providence
Hartford
Waterbury
New Haven
Bridgeport
Stamford
Yonkers
White Plains
New York City 
Newark
Jersey City
Allentown/Bethlehem/Easton/
Philadelphia (1.5 mil)
Atlantic City (not big but fairly famous)
Reading
Harrisburg
Pittsburgh
Baltimore
Washington DC
Richmond
Charlotte
Raleigh
Greensboro
Durham
Charleston (not big but fairly famous)
Savannah (not big but fairly famous)
Atlanta
Jacksonville
Tampa/St Pete
Orlando
Ft. Lauderdale
Miami
Panama City
Bogota
Cartagena
Cali
Lima


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

north to south (roughly):

Edinburgh
Glasgow
Manchester & Liverpool
Birmingham
*London*
Porto
Lisbon
Casablanca
Rabat
Dakar
Bamako
Abidjan
Accra


----------



## ROCguy (Aug 15, 2005)

philadweller said:


> with 500,000 or more population
> in the Eastern TZ (Philadelphia) here goes.
> 
> Detroit
> ...


You Forgot:

Cincinatti
Indianapolis
Buffalo
Rochester
Charlotte
Raleigh
Tampa
Orlando
Jacksonville
Knoxville
Norfolk
Louisville


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

yeah..on purpose...he he

"You Forgot:

Cincinatti
Indianapolis
Buffalo
Rochester
Charlotte
Raleigh
Tampa
Orlando
Jacksonville
Knoxville
Norfolk
Louisville"

If Tampa is on the list so should St. Pete...

Indianapolis, Cincy, and Louisville I can see as missing but c'mon..Norfolk..then I may as well put Providence, New Haven, Stamford...Get my drift? I was limiting the list to decent sized cities not mere specks. There are gazillions of cities in the Eastern time zone in Colombia or the US which are as big as Raleigh.


----------



## dennol (Sep 11, 2002)

Only city-proper and out of my head (sorry about those cities I forgot )

Oslo
Stockholm
Copenhagen
Amsterdam
Rotterdam
Brussels
Hamburg
Berlin
Cologne
Dusseldorf
Essen
Stuttgart
Frankfurt
Munich
Warsaw
Vienna
Prague
Budapest
Paris
Marseille
Madrid
Barcelona
Valencia
Milan
Turin
Rome
Naples
Algiers
Lagos
+some more African cities I forgot?


----------



## tibor420 (Apr 21, 2005)

U also forgot...

Ottawa
Hamilton
Quebec City
Mississauga


----------



## DrJoe (Sep 12, 2002)

^ Yeah Ottawa would definitely be on there but Mississauga is a suburb, Hamilton is nice but not a major city at all, Quebec City possibly but I wouldnt add it as a "major city"


----------



## 909 (Oct 22, 2003)

*Norway:*
Oslo (808.691)
*Sweden:*
Stockholm (765.044)
*Danmark:*
Copenhagen (1,212,485)
*The Netherlands:*
Amsterdam (738.434)
The Hague (469,059, 1970: 550.000)
Rotterdam (596.068)
*Belgium:*
Antwerp (800.000)
Liège (600.000)
Brussels,(1.007.000) 
Charleroi (650.000)
*Germany:*
Hamburg (1.700.000)
Bremen (544.746)
Berlin (3.398.362)
Hannover (520.100)
Duisburg (503.664) 
Essen (584.675)
Dortmund (584.939)
Düsseldorf (574.256)
Cologne (969.709)
Leipzig (500.000)
Dresden (489,700)
Frankfurt (648.034)
Nuremberg (497,213)
Stuttgart (591.114)
Munich (1.273.186)
*Poland:*
Warsaw (1,692,854)
Łódź (774,004)
Kraków (757,430)
Wrocław (636,268)
Poznań (570,778)
Katowice (metro: 3,487,000) 
*Czech Republic:*
Prague (1.169.106)
*Hungary:*
Budapest (1,695,000)
*Austria:*
Vienna (1.550.123)
*Switzerland:*
Zürich (metro 1,091,732)
Greater Geneva (645,000)
*France:*
Lille metropolitan area (1,730,000)
Douai-Lens (metro 552,682)
Strasbourg metropolitan area (650.000)
Rouen metropolitan area (518,316)
Rennes (metro 521,188)
Paris (2.142.800, metro 11,505,000)
Nantes metropolitan area (711,120)
Grenoble metropolitan area (600.000)
Lyon metropolitan area (1,648,216) 
Bordeaux (925,253)
Toulouse metropolitan area (1,075,000)
Marseille (798.400, metro 1.500.000)
Toulon (metro 564,823)
Nice (metro 933,080)
*Italy:*
Turin (857,433)
Milan (1.300.000) metropolitan area (7.500.000)
Genoa (800,000)
Rome (2,823,807)
Naples (993,386 metro: 4.400.000)
Palermo (700.000)
*Croatia:*
Zagreb (698.966)
*Macedonia:*
Skopje (650,000)
*Spain* (metropolitan area's):
Bilbao 9946,829) 
Gijón/Oviedo/Avilés (850,097) 
Barcelona (4,667,136) 
Zaragoza (656,922) 
Madrid (5,603,285) 
Valencia (1,465,423) 
Alicante (676,237) 
Murcia (557,583) 
Sevilla (1,294,081) 
Málaga (1,019,292) 
Murcia (557,583)
*Algeria:*
Algiers (1,661,000)
Oran (716,900)
Constantine (505,200)
*Tunisia:*
Tunis (728.453)
*Libya:*
Tripolis (1.150.989)
Banghazi (650.629)	
*Niger:*
Niamey (774.245)	
*Chad:*
N’Djamena (721.081)
*Benin:*
Porto Novo (2.360.906)
Cotonou (680.000)
*Nigeria:* (estimates)
Lagos (8.789.133)
Kano (3.626.204)	
Ibadan (1.565.810)	
Kaduna	(1.582.211)	
Port Harcourt (1.148.753)	
Benin-city (1.125.126)	
Maiduguri (1.112.511)	
Zaria (975.228)	
Aba (897.613)
Ogbomosho (861.303)	
Jos (816.876)
Ilorin (814.246)
Oyo (736.113)	
Enugu (653.436)	
Abeokuta (593.140	)
Sokoto (563.899)	
Onitsha (561.106)	
Warri (536.068)	
*Cameroon:*
Yaoundé (1.926.496)	
Douala (1.884.802)
*Gabon:*
Libreville (578.156)
*Republic of the Congo:*
Brazzaville (1.138.044)	
Pointe-Noire (630.883)	
*‘Democratic’ Republic of the Congo:*
Kinshasa (7.787.832)	
Lubumbashi (1.374.808)
Kolwezi (910.167)
Mbuji-Mayi (874.974)	
Kisangani (539.164)	
*Angola:*
Luanda (4.500.000 [UN 2004 estimates])


----------



## Bertez (Jul 9, 2005)

^^Damn...that's a big list. Good work, but how long did it take you to do it??


----------



## shiver-me-timbers (Dec 2, 2004)

-

we have none.


----------



## Renkinjutsushi (Dec 4, 2004)

Since EST has already been written, I'll write the timezone of the Philippines, GMT +8

Beijing, China
Urumqi, China
Harbin, China
Chengdu, China
Guangzhou, China
Xi'an, China
Tianjin, China
Shanghai, China
Chongqing, China
Wuhan, China
Hong Kong, China
Shenyang, China
Macau, China
Taipei, Taiwan
Metro Manila, Philippines
Cebu, Philippines
Davao, Philippines
Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia
Singapore
Perth, Australia


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Wow that is one happening time zone from Budapest to Lagos..Interesting to see how just a time zone can psychologically connect cities.


----------



## Dezz (Mar 11, 2005)

@909

That list is totally wrong!
I only have to look at the population of the major cities in Belgium (Antwerp 800.000 inhabitants :lol: )


----------



## dewback (Jun 28, 2005)

*US Pacific Time:* (-8)
*US*
Los Angeles
San Diego
San Francisco
Seattle
Portland
Las Vegas
*Canada*
Vancouver
Victoria
*Mexico*
Tijuana


----------



## jeicow (Jul 18, 2005)

Newfoundland Time 
Gander
St. John's


----------



## dmg1mn (Oct 1, 2005)

US Central Time Zone
Austin, TX
Birmingham, AL
Chicago, IL
Dallas - Ft. Worth, TX
Des Moines, IA
Houston, TX
Kansas City
Little Rock, AR
Memphis, TN
Milwaukee, WI
Minneapolis-St. Paul, MN
Nashville, TN
New Orleans, LA
Oklahoma City, OK
Omaha, NE
St. Louis, MO
San Antonio, TX
Regina, SK
Saskatoon, SK
Winnipeg, MB
Mexico City
Tegucigalpa, Honduras
San Salvador, El Salvador
Managua, Nicaragua
Guatemala, Guatemala

I'm sure I missed some.


----------



## shiver-me-timbers (Dec 2, 2004)

jeicow said:


> Newfoundland Time
> Gander
> St. John's


but neither of those have populations above 500,000.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Cities that share Hong Kong's time zone are

Australia: Perth

China: Beijing, Guangzhou, Shanghai, Shenzhen, Tientsin

Indonesia: Jakarta

Malaysia: Kuala Lumpur

Philippines: Manila

Singapore

Taiwan: Taipei


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

Funny what crap treads people come up with now that the 'city vs city' tread is gone!


----------



## i_lay.C (Dec 15, 2005)

WANCH said:


> Cities that share Hong Kong's time zone are
> 
> Australia: Perth
> 
> ...


Jakarta is GMT+7


----------



## spotila (Oct 29, 2004)

Um. Probably one of the least populated time zones. Major cities are Auckland, Wellington, Christchurch. Nothing else other than minor New Zealand and far eastern Russian cities.


----------



## hify_ameet (Jan 14, 2005)

Well India's time zone is +5:30, so i guess there is no other country that shares the same time with India. So the main cities in this time zone are:
1. New Delhi
2. Mumbai
3. Kolkata
4. Chennai
5. Bangalore and so on..


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Isn't all China one time zone?


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

Yes, along with a part of Indonesia, RUssia, the western part of Australia, and the entire Mongolia.


----------



## Metropolitan (Sep 21, 2004)

Haven't we done the 24 time zones yet ?


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

Buenos Aires (10 million)
Montevideo (1.2 million)
Porto Alegre (1.3 million) (3.7 million in metro area)
Curitiba (2 million)
Londrina (500k)
São Paulo (18 million)
Campinas (1 million)
Rio de Janeiro (11 million)
Brasilia (2 million)
Salvador (2 million)
Recife (2 million)
Belo Horizonte (3 million)
Fortaleza (2 million)
...

Basically, all brazilian cities with exception of the ones in the amazon region and central-west region. There are no big cities in this timezone north of Brasil (it crosses the atlantic to the north, passing just east of US and Canada, into Greenland)


----------



## James24V (Jan 10, 2006)

Drunkill said:


> (from south to north) Hobart, Melbourne, Canberra, Sydney, Brisbane, Port morsby


Not entirely...

*GMT+10:*

Hobart
Melbourne
Canberra
Sydney
Brisbane
Port Moresby
Guam
Vladivostok


----------

